# Yet another Weed ID



## Captain Kirk (Apr 23, 2020)

Have another boring weed id for you guys. Don't know if this is ky-31, ryegrass, orchard grass, dallisgrass, paspalum, smutgrass??? Also is the last picture poa annua? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Those seed stems and wide blade clumps look like KY-31.

I don't know what that last pic is. It's twisting blades remind me of orchardgrass.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks @Powhatan do you know what I can do to resolve this issue? Spray or just dig it up? Thanks


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

It's a perennial plant so make sure to get it's roots when removing mechanically or chemical. I don't believe there is a selective herbicide so use non-selective glyphosate that systemically kills down to the roots.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Apr 23, 2020)

@Powhatan ok should I wait till the grass goes dormant or do it now?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

If chemically removing it apply herbicide while it's actively growing (same as treating any another other weed) so the plant absorbs herbicide. Mechanical removal can be done anytime as long as the ground is not frozen. There's probably other methods of removal.


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Celsius herbicide will kill KY31 fescue at the high rate. I've spot sprayed clumps that took almost a month to completely kill, but it did the job. If your impatient, I'd just dig them up.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Apr 23, 2020)

Thanks @Huff foe the advice. I would like to spot spray since there is so much, but will I need to dig it up after it does anyways? Or will the Bermuda grow over it this yr and look better next year?


----------



## Huff (Oct 22, 2018)

Captain Kirk said:


> Thanks @Huff foe the advice. I would like to spot spray since there is so much, but will I need to dig it up after it does anyways? Or will the Bermuda grow over it this yr and look better next year?


No, I didn't have to dig up anything after spraying. I sprayed in the fall when temps had already cooled off, so the kill took longer. First the clump began to yellow, then turned brown and slowly shriveled up. There is literally no evidence of the clumps being there other than a small bare spot where it was. The bermuda will quickly fill that in. I got tired of trying to maintain fescue during the hot summer months and bermuda was encroaching from neighbors' yards and fill dirt the city used to install sidewalks in our hood. I started to encourage the bermuda and it's just about taken over. The large clumps of KY31 really stand out now. FYI, the Celsius will work faster in hotter weather.


----------



## Captain Kirk (Apr 23, 2020)

@Huff thanks again


----------

